# Windows 10 Update 1903



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Really struggling to update to the latest version of Windows 10 on my lad's laptop - always falls down on the disk space issue.

The laptop is nothing brilliant - a HP Stream with a 32GB SSD in it - he just uses it for school work, but I've tried everything possible to free up space but it just won't have it.

Cleaned out all previous restore points, deleted the hibernation file, stopped the Windows Update service, deleted all the previous updates and then tried using the Media Creation Tool.

Ran it overnight but it just re-installed 1703 - perhaps I hadn't downloaded the correct MCT so I've created another one and will try again over the weekend.

Anyone else struggling with this or have any ideas?


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

you need over 8GB of free space idealy, 1703 is years old now, 1909 is the current, 

are you using a USB stick for installer, if not do that need 8GB one, use same creation tool but select USB only thing you need to select is language there are no different versions at this stage,

run disk clean but click clean up system files button, you may tick everything except downloads if you want to keep them, you may see a previous instalations folder definitely remove that, 

look in C drive if there is a folder ESD delete them,

just temp move off any data to give enough space,


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Correct, yes you need 8GB. 

I somehow managed to get the free space yesterday but then as I say, it appeared to isntalled the previous version.

Yes it's a USB installed.

I've cleared everything out I can but will look at the ESD folder?


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

Coops said:


> Correct, yes you need 8GB.
> 
> I somehow managed to get the free space yesterday but then as I say, it appeared to isntalled the previous version.
> 
> ...


if you have enough free space you may have other issues, remove antivirus software and disconnect from internet before you start installation, it will still try and check for updates but will continue anyway,

also there are issues with some WIFI cards normally I'd say take it out but not really an option for you, maybe disable it in driver manager,


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Cheers, yes I'm going to disable the internet when I try again as that may be confusing things and it trying to download additional updates.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Download tree file size:

https://www.jam-software.com/treesize_free

It will tell you what is using the space but to be honest, I would bin the 32gb SSD and get something bigger, the space issue will only return at a later date.

Here is a 240gb SSD for £27:

https://www.mymemory.co.uk/integral-240gb-p-series-5-sata-iii-2-5-ssd-drive-560mb-s.html


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I used to run Windows 1809 LTSC on my PC with a 30GB SSD for a while, when windows was installed, it took up 10GB. I had to disable hibernation, keep cleaning folders to keep the total SSD usage around 20GB. I gave up and got a cheap 120GB SSD.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

You have probably done this but just in case, run the Disk Clean Up Tool as administrator and select the option to clean up old update files.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Tried everything under the sun for 5 hours on Sunday. Last resort is a clean install.

The SSD in these HPs is soldered to the motherboard so no option to upgrade. 1903 may not even have enough space on this SSD, I'm investigating that at the minute.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Had a similar problem, plugged an external hard drive in (1TB) solved it no problem. 
Couldn’t clear one file until the new version was installed, worked a treat after that.
The update tries to install the new installation on top of the old one, needing twice as much space.
It’s worth to have an external large memory for important stuff anyway.


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Try downloading the Windows Update Assistant - https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
Click the Update Now button, download the tool and run it. It should review your current isntall and offer to update to the latest version. From my fairly ranging experience (working for an MSP) it will be the most reliable way of updating without having to resort to a clean install, as long as you have the necessary free space.

Its frustrating that manufacturers sell these un-upgradeable devices that are almost designed to fill up immediately.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> Had a similar problem, plugged an external hard drive in (1TB) solved it no problem.
> Couldn't clear one file until the new version was installed, worked a treat after that.
> The update tries to install the new installation on top of the old one, needing twice as much space.
> It's worth to have an external large memory for important stuff anyway.


Yep tried with external hdd but still doesn't work.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

treaclesponge said:


> Try downloading the Windows Update Assistant - https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
> Click the Update Now button, download the tool and run it. It should review your current isntall and offer to update to the latest version. From my fairly ranging experience (working for an MSP) it will be the most reliable way of updating without having to resort to a clean install, as long as you have the necessary free space.
> 
> Its frustrating that manufacturers sell these un-upgradeable devices that are almost designed to fill up immediately.


Already tried that, it's a no go, doesn't improve the situation.

Think it's gonna be clean install, although some of the stuff I've read suggests that W10 1903 won't physically fit on the hard drive anyway, this current build being too large. Conflicting reports suggest this version may be 32gb in size. If that's the case, I'll disable Windows Updates and leave it as is.


----------

